# Elecsol Batteries



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

I need to purchase new batteries & am interested in the Elecsol 100Ah, mainly because they are the same size as normal 85's. Has anyone any advice regarding these batteries.
Bill


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Elecsol*

Hi,
Elecsol batteries I am advised, are not rated in the same way as other brands so you need to downrate the A/H from the 100 hour rate that Elecsol use to the industry norm 20 hour rate (C20)
If you do this you will find they are around 85 A/H @C20
In normal caravan use they seem ok and you get a five year warranty which is better than most but realy hard work if you need to claim


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have had a Gel battery l in our van since the start and been very happy with it. 

We have replaced 1 85 A/H with 2 100's Elecsol and they both fit under my seat. That added to the 85 solar panel we seem to be able to run for much longer than we ever did. 

Mandy


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

They get a thumb's up from me.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I changed to a 110Ah Elecsol last year. At a 4 night rally at New Year the battery lasted for the full term using normal lights, TV and heater with blown air. Only help it had was a 40W solar panel. The extra cost of the Elecsol seemed well worth it.
Gerry


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

I've had two 110 Ah Elecsol batteries plus a 150 W of solar panel installed for 6 years with no problems, so far!


----------



## granducawanderer (Mar 24, 2010)

also have two 100amp elecsol's I didn't use or drive the van over winter and they still work the microwave even though the solar panel was unplugged the whole winter can't knock them for that.......
Garry


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

neilbes said:


> They get a thumb's up from me.


And me.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Just got 2 x 125Ah from these people, prompt nextday delivery good pricing as well, Outdoorbits sell them but would not pricematch on the day despite saying they do on their website 

http://www.alternativeenergystore.co.uk/
No connection to them at all just found them to give good service etc

Chris


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm also looking a getting a couple of new batteries.
However I'm not sure but I seem to recall reading somewhere that the charger in some of the Autotrail vans are not suitable for Gel batteries? maybe someone can clarify this... "Sargent"

I also read a very long document on the pros and cons of different batteries, based on what your actual usage is, whether your a fulltimer, wildcamper etc.
It seems that for my requierments, that being average use of vechicle 50/50 between EHU and wildcamping. It would be more cost effective just buying the cheaper lead acid batteries for around £140 for two 120amp most of wich would come with a two year warrenty.

Still not made my mind up... What do others think on this subject of Cheaper but maybe having to change them more frequently?

Boomba


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

TheBoombas said:


> I'm also looking a getting a couple of new batteries.
> However I'm not sure but I seem to recall reading somewhere that the charger in some of the Autotrail vans are not suitable for Gel batteries? maybe someone can clarify this... "Sargent"
> 
> I also read a very long document on the pros and cons of different batteries, based on what your actual usage is, whether your a fulltimer, wildcamper etc.
> ...


Boomba

I paid 250 for 2x 125 replacing 2 x 110 which are just over 2 yr old still working but loosing charge quicker than was practical, originally I was going to buy Elecsol but using similar thinking to yours went the lower cost option, so my cheap batteries have worked out to be expensive given the reported usage that others see with Elecsol

Chris


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

ICDSUN said:


> TheBoombas said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also looking a getting a couple of new batteries.
> ...


I was thinkging of paying no more that £150 for two 120ah batteries? You can buy Two Elecsol 120ah on the internet for £260?
I'm just not sure if the cheaper Numax batteries would drain faster? But I caan't see how this would occur.
Boomba


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If anybody wants a 270amp/hr elecsol battery. New never used warrenty replacement, but it took so long to sort out I had to go out and get something quick. £150 cost over £300. pm if you are interested. please check elecsols web site for size and weight etc. Andy

now sold


----------



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

For those with battery to battery chargers, I believe it is 

recommended that open lead acid batteries are used, so that they 

can be topped up.

Les.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> However I'm not sure but I seem to recall reading somewhere that the charger in some of the Autotrail vans are not suitable for Gel batteries? maybe someone can clarify this... "Sargent"


The EC325PSU is configured at the factory for standard lead acid leisure batteries, however your dealer can reconfigure the unit to work with Gel batteries if required. The dealer may make a small charge for undertaking this work.
My personal feeling is that Elecsol are over rated and overpriced. I took mine off the van after 1 failed and replaced them with good old fashioned lead acid.
Dennis


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

For those of you considering replacement leisure batteries, you may (or not!) be interested in my recent experience.

My Hymer B754 was supplied nearly 8 years ago with two Exide G80 gel batteries installed under the front seats. 

At the Peterborough show about 3 years ago, I thought that they were losing performance and was persuaded to buy two new gel batteries from a trader at the show for £75 each.

I installed these under the seats and connected the two originals in the garage as backup.

A month or so ago it became apparent that the two newer batteries had failed. From fully charged they were only able to support a load of 6 amps individually for less that half an hour.

To my astonishment I found that the 2 original batteries (now 8 years old) could each still support a load of 6 amps for over 10 hours before I got bored and disconnected them!

Now, the Exide G80s are priced at just over £200 each, a bit pricey I agree, but if they are still working when my van is 16 years old I will consider them extremely good value for money!

You gets what you pay for sometimes!

John.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi All, I have to agree that you do get what you pay for? unfortunately there has been a lot of very poor quality batteries out there and deciding which is good and which is bad has been very much down to whom you have spoken. I do hope the new EN legislation will combat some of the problems, with these poorer batteries being shown for what they are!!

With regard to the Elecsol question, whilst we have tested over 30 different types/brands over the past year or so, the Elecsol's are in the higher quality bracket (which will not come as any surprise to most of you) but we must remain as impartial as we can, so please don't ask me to list the poor ones!

With regard to the EC325 lead/acid - Gel setting, this can be carried out by the workshop and should take no longer than 10mins to do. It must be checked that the battery does require the change in the profile to suit the Gel battery? There are "gel batteries that are to be charged at the lead acid profile, but if there are any concerns about this please call us or ask the workshop to call us and we can quickly confirm which setting is suitable.

01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have 2 x 120 Ah Elecsols, can't speak highly enough of them.

You really do get what you pay for.

Steve


----------



## Cooter (Jan 6, 2008)

inkey-2008 said:


> If anybody wants a 270amp/hr elecsol battery. New never used warrenty replacement, but it took so long to sort out I had to go out and get something quick. £150 cost over £300. pm if you are interested. please check elecsols web site for size and weight etc. Andy


Hi Andy, I'd be very interested in your battery if its still up for grabs. I'm in Kent too, near Sevenoaks. I'm not subscribed as yet so will check back here for your reply. Thanks.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Outdoorbits sell them but would not pricematch on the day despite saying they do on their website


We pricematch where it is possible to same as any retailer, i.e. selling isn't a level playing field, not every trader gets the same price on the purchase depending on qty purchased / supplier etc and battery specialists will most likely be supplying many 1000s more batteries than we do per year and so will be able to buy in much cheaper


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

neilbes said:


> They get a thumb's up from me.


Yep, and me too.

Have had 3 x 100 amp Elecsols on the MH for almost five years now, and one in the house garage off the old caravan, which I trickle charge every now and then. That one is about eight years old now, and still showing a good reading on a hydrometer.

I have recently fitted a Sterling B2B, which suits our batteries just fine.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Elecsol batteries are carbon fibre reinforced wet electrolyte lead acid batteries. Not gel and not AGM. There is the option of recombination caps to re-cycle gasses back into water to reduce topping up.
Carbon fibre reinforced construction improves their ability to withstand deep discharges.

You could or course use a pair of 6 volt series connected genuine TRACTION duty batteries designed for golf carts and the like.

Its your money!

C.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

IMHO Elecsol batteries offer "quality" and "value for money", especially in their robustness to inadvertent abuse.

However, if you are a high current user with loads that are terminal voltage sensitive (some diesel heating, some large inverters) and especially if you use your van off hookup all year around, personally I would look elsewhere for my batteries.

Yer pays yer money and takes yer choice.

Dave


----------



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

Just about the batteries, mine are 
NUMAX XV27 MF 
1000 MCA 
160 min RC 
Maintenance free 
All double dutch to me

Led to believe they are 110 AH so could somebody throw some light on the subject for me and advise if they are good/poor quality


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> Elecsol batteries are carbon fibre reinforced wet electrolyte lead acid batteries. Not gel and not AGM. There is the option of recombination caps to re-cycle gasses back into water to reduce topping up.
> C.


Clive

Not wanting to go off topic, but I recently spoke to Elecsol, I was told they are sealed batteries, and do not need topping up?

How do you get the lid off, as mine seem not to want to come off??

w


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Wilse,

Some recombinant valves you can prise a little to inject water in, but I wouldn't bank on it.

Personally I don't like them; give me flooded cells with maintenance caps any day. I can then CHOOSE whether I want them maintenance free with my charging regime, and if the motorhome capsizes, then the fact I don't have sealed batteries will be the last thing on my mind. For safety the valve cells still need to be vented to outside in case of a charger fault.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VRLA_battery

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Have a look at this it is on ebay a good deal

Item number:	220591703998

Andy

Now SOLD


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

The new Elecsols, (not the ones with the yellow top), are and I quote the man at Elecsol, lead/acid maintainance free batteries, mine certainly is, not having any plugs in the top. (225 ah) Elecsol rating. arh.


----------

